# December RBR Community Photo's - Let's See Em!



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

Got some December Pics.....post em up.  
Scot


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Brainwashing...umm...Educational Holiday Gift.*

Brainwashing...umm...Educational Holiday Gift


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I haven't been riding outdoors lately because of the weather. I can take cold, the road conditions suck. Lots of snow lately, not at all like this time last year (Hawaii). Note the wildlife behind my truck. I really love living in the PNW even if I can't have nice weather all the time.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

2nd to last ride of year...12/30.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*My cameras got a good workout in Dec.*

Fall lasted to almost Christmas. We rode to watch the marathon, built some bikes for some kids and did some night riding.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I played with my dog and saw some decorations


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I took the family to the zoo and got taken to the game.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Cool.

I didn't have enough for a ride report, just a few random pics from a ride I did last week.



Cut through the Industrial side of Cowtown for a change of pace.










This Grain Elevator is Massive!










JPS is the county hospital/trauma center



















Thought I'd get back to some more normal scenery










Along with the obligatory wheel shot.










Finally a stop at the grocery store. Gotta love it when they block off the rack. Luckily there was an open one by the other door. I'm just impressed that there are two bike racks at this store. Most other grocery stores in the area don't have any.










All in all a pretty good December and a decent way to end the year.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Here are a few of mine


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

December was good times.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I'll play (bike content- there's a uni in the big box under tree):


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Late to the party.*

December was nice.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Just a few*

Not a lot of cycling in December, but plenty of other stuff:

1) My dog Kubla, who does not think baths are such a good idea
2) a rather wild Christmas light display (seen in person, Rudolph seems to be doing unmentionable things to a bush)
3) two-horse open sleigh beside the X-country ski trail


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

*Vacation....*

Can I move here?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

JP said:


> Can I move here?


Where is that?

BTW FWIW you have my permission to move there.


----------



## Duckman (Jul 21, 2005)

Snake Creek Gap TT series course(34 miles) preride 2 weeks ago. 



























Just a few rocks. 




































NC sunrise.









Faithful dog.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Tooling around Scotts Valley, Calif.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*ice storm 07*

Dec. left ice and broken trees in Ok.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

commutenow said:


> Dec. left ice and broken trees in Ok.


You get your studded tires yet?


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Where is that?
> 
> BTW FWIW you have my permission to move there.


That, Sir, is Russell, New Zealand. Most excellent. 

I already convinced the munchkin to move, but my wife is not quite ready. Lizzie was a pretty easy sell.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*NNC content-- Happy New Year!*

There is a great trail about 15 minutes drive from the house. The only problem is that Skipper get's so dirty I spend another hour cleaning him off.
Once I get through a mini-nightmare that is consuming my life I'll take more shots to share.
Cheers,
Z


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*great dog pics*



zeytin said:


> There is a great trail about 15 minutes drive from the house. The only problem is that Skipper get's so dirty I spend another hour cleaning him off.
> Once I get through a mini-nightmare that is consuming my life I'll take more shots to share.
> Cheers,
> Z


Skipper seems to love the water. My dog won't go near it.


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

With a foot of fresh snow on Christmas day, I can only think of three things to do.

1) Ride!










2) Ski!










3) and Bark!










Good month and a new camera for a christmas present, hopefully more ride pics in 2008.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Sledgehammer your picture makes me think about how quiet my dog is. He may bark once a month. He does howl on occasion a whiny kind of howl but that's more like talking. If he has to go out to pee he shakes his collar and looks at me and runs to the door. He just doesn't bark....weird.


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*December*

Always late to the party. Here's a couple.

Riding on ice cubes.
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2124296903/" title="20071219_05 by Hjalti1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2179/2124296903_7343a333b1.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="20071219_05" /></a>

Christmas Eve.
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2134724638/" title="20071224_05 by Hjalti1, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2017/2134724638_7971b5612d.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="20071224_05" /></a>


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

I didn't get much riding in during December, and when I did I didn't have my camera. So here are some mostly NC December pics.

1-2: Xmas shopping in Portland.

3: Undies Jr. #2 unwraps a bike rack (it was wrapped to look like a guitar, we LOLed)

4: Undies Jr. #1 rocks the drum kit at an OSU Beavers BKB game.


----------

